# Toronto Live Bearers Club



## Jandmf01 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello, I live in Toronto and I've noticed that there is a definite lack of Toronto Aquarium club. I'm looking to Gage interest in a live bearers club that would meet once a month. Isn't it time there is a Toronto group!! Anyway either write on this post or Pm me
Thank you


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I was thinking about this the other day with a friend. There aren't any toronto aquarium clubs. Would be great if there was a GTAS (greater toronto aqaurium society) im down for the livebearer club but would rather have just a general club so it would be inclusive to all and cater to the large population of gta. You think there would be interest?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

There used to be a Toronto aquarium club that met in Willowdale, but is no longer active.

To the west, the Peel Region Aquarium Club meets in Brampton
http://www.peelaquariumclub.org
They also have a Facebook page.
There are many members who keep Livebearers in this club.

To the east, the Durham Region Club meets in Ajax:
http://www.dras.ca

The Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs had a display at the Canadian Pet Expo this past weekend:
http://www.caoac.ca/index.html

The Barrie Aquarium club is having an auction Sunday April 3rd, I am sure there will be Livebearers for sale in that auction:
http://www.1brass.com

Have fun keeping fish and join a club


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd love to join a club just not more than 50 km away from my place lol 

Was thinking if a couple of people from toronto wanted to get together and organize one. Rent out a space near the 400/401 area so it's easy access for everyone to get to from all gta areas. Monthly meetings. Etc. 

Also I don't mean to hijack the thread lol just been thinking about this for a while.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Im in aurora, but id be down to meet with more ppl to discuss the hobby.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Jandmf01 said:


> Hello, I live in Toronto and I've noticed that there is a definite lack of Toronto Aquarium club. I'm looking to Gage interest in a live bearers club that would meet once a month. Isn't it time there is a Toronto group!! Anyway either write on this post or Pm me
> Thank you
> 
> Great idea, but should be general in nature, and cater to all fish keepers, cast a bigger net, if you will. Mart E.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Honestly, i'd love to meet more people in the hobby. a GTA or Toronto based club would be awesome. I'm actually quite surprised that we dont have one. If we start a livebearer one, I'd be down. I always wanted to get into some cooler livebearers but have no idea how i would be able to get them


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

*Fish Club*



Kimchi24 said:


> Honestly, i'd love to meet more people in the hobby. a GTA or Toronto based club would be awesome. I'm actually quite surprised that we dont have one. If we start a livebearer one, I'd be down. I always wanted to get into some cooler livebearers but have no idea how i would be able to get them
> 
> To get started, and to gage interest, just pick a day and time, and some place free, like a coffee shop, and see who shows up. I think I saw a post from someone who wants to rent space at 401/400 for the club. Mart E.


----------



## Jdavid (Jun 23, 2015)

*Hi*

I know there is none in Toronto I am into guppy let me know I there is a club


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

re in to weird live bearers Big Al's in Whitby has a tank in of Limia Nigrofasciata . Really nice Haitian live bearer.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd like to see one here in the gta as well. I think finding people to run it and manage it is going to be the biggest hurdle. Its a lot of work and time i imagine. I'd be nice to meet others in the hobby by other means than buying or selling items from the classifieds here lol.

Maybe start simple and arrange a meet at someone's place? Anyone here have any experience running a club like this?


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

*Fish Club*



Jandmf01 said:


> Hello, I live in Toronto and I've noticed that there is a definite lack of Toronto Aquarium club. I'm looking to Gage interest in a live bearers club that would meet once a month. Isn't it time there is a Toronto group!! Anyway either write on this post or Pm me
> Thank you


 I think that a general interest club would be best. To start, get a list of people interested in joining, then pick a place for a meeting, like maybe a coffee shop. And go from there.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

There is also the Peel Regional Aquarium Club in Brampton.

http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/meetings.shtml


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Any interest in an online hangout (i.e. Google Hangouts allows for 8 attendees)? Attendees would ideally be willing to have their webcams on. It'd be low risk/commitment on the part of organizer(s) and attendees. And it'd be an easy way for people to show their tanks, ask questions, etc.

Maybe it wouldn't work with everyone talking over everyone else, but then we could all hang up and go back to typing on this forum


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

darkangel66n said:


> re in to weird live bearers Big Al's in Whitby has a tank in of Limia Nigrofasciata . Really nice Haitian live bearer.


I just picked up 10 of them, 3 males and 7 females and they are stunning!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

